# cinco terros arnis



## krys (Oct 20, 2003)

I just wonder if there are other practitioners of Cinco Terros arnis on this forum....
I have been told this system has been renamed arnis lanada in the US, is it true and does anybody also have informations on this art?

Thanks,
mabuhay ang filipino Silat  at Arnis.


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 22, 2003)

Arnis Lanada was originally brought to this country by Mat Marinas, who subsequently taught Pananadata in Queens, New York, and now resides (I think) in Virginia.  He also wrote a book entitled Arnis Lanada in 1985.  This book is out of print and sometimes difficult to find.

Mark Wiley profiles both Arnis Lanada and Pananadata in Filipino Fighting Arts, which can be found on Ebay for under $10.  

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2003)

He wrote several books on the FMA, I believe.


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 22, 2003)

Sorry for the typo:  _Pananandata_.  Mat Marinas has written several books on various aspects of FMA's and has a video series from ESPY-TV (New York).  I was fortunate to have one of his senior instructors come by my school recently.  Excellent system.  When Filipino martial arts started to get popular in New York during the 1970's and 1980's,  Mat Marinas, Leo Gaje, and Eddie Jafrie (among several others) were all friends and acquaintances.  It must have been a great time to learn and train FMA's, Silat, etc.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## krys (Oct 23, 2003)

Thank a lot for the information, I will look for the books. Is the video serie still available?

Mat Marinas was one of the classmates of my Cinco Terros guro in the Philippines, I think he went to the US to teach chemistry at New York University.

Actually I am looking for information on the Cinco Terros style... I just wonder if Arnis Lanada and Panandata are just different names of the same system (Cinco Terros arnis) or if there were major alterations.

Many thanks,

Mabuhay ang filipino Silat at Arnis.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 23, 2003)

I've heard some people say that Panandata is a fairly generic term, like arnis. I don't know!


----------



## Rico Suave (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by krys _
> *Thank a lot for the information, I will look for the books. Is the video serie still available?
> 
> Mat Marinas was one of the classmates of my Cinco Terros guro in the Philippines, I think he went to the US to teach chemistry at New York University.
> ...



Hi krys, 

I'm not sure if Cinco Terros style is the new name adopted by former Arnis Lanada practitioners in the US, but in the Philippines it is still Arnis Lanada. Incidentally, in Arnis Lanada there are 5 basic strikes which are called "cinco terros". I don't know if other people has have made a new arnis style based on it. 

Mat Marinas was a former student of Porfirio Lanada who went to the US and published the first book on Arnis called "Arnis Lanada". Due to some differences, they went on separate ways and Mr. Marinas developed his own style (Pananandata Marinas). In the 1990's, GM Lanada went to the US for a series of teaching seminars. One of his students was the late GM Visitasion of Vee Arnis Jitsu. They became good friends and learned and trained together. It was said that there are strong influences of the Lanada style in GM Vee's arnis. 

As far as I know, the book Filipino Martial Culture by Mark Wiley where both Arnis Lanada and Pananandata Marinas are featured, is still available in the US (Amazon.com). In the Philippines, it was sold out in all National Bookstores, however I learned that copies of the book is still available in Goodwill Bookstores. I don't know if there were a video series that were made on Arnis Lanada. Although there was a rumor that the movements of Arnis Lanada were illegally captured on film and was put into a kareoke video  

Hope this helps...........


----------



## krys (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Rico, thanks for answering my post.


Actually the Cinco Terros system is practiced in the Philippines. It is an old style with it's own grandmasters.... I am actually triying to find it's history and heard it may be related to Arnis Lanada. Are there forms in Arnis Lanada? What are the weapons taught in this system? Do you incidentaly know the name of Gms Lanada's instructors?

Many thanks.

Mabuhay ang filipino Silat at Arnis.


----------



## Rico Suave (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by krys _
> *Hi Rico, thanks for answering my post.
> 
> 
> ...



Hello again krys, 

According to the book Filipino Martial Culture by Mark Wiley, the weapons taught in Arnis Lanada are the single stick, double sticks, espada y daga & empty hands. There are also forms being taught for each of them. From what I understand, GM Lanada taught Mat Marinas the basic and advance points on the single baston until his departure to the US. So when Mr. Marinas was there, he exclusively taught Arnis Lanada single stick since it is where he was very good at. Currently, the ones that are only active in teaching Arnis Lanada in the Philippines are Boy Ong and Marlon Miranda. I think they were the last students that were personally taught by GM Lanada until his tragic stroke.  

Incidentally, I found their contacts in this link:

http://www.soapbox101.com/fmalist/

I guess you can call them to find out more about Arnis Lanada. Hope this helps.


----------



## krys (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks Rico.

In Cinco Terros we also use five strikes, baston, double baston, espada y daga.... but no formal empty hands.
I will contact them for more infornation.


----------



## lhommedieu (Nov 19, 2003)

Arnis Lanada by Mat Marinas, is on sale at Ebay; one day more to go.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

